# MT/ID/WY Residents...?? about heating



## gatorglockman (Sep 9, 2011)

Don't laugh at me for this question :2thumb:

I live in the SE in AL. I do travel to WY for work but it is an urban trip to Cheyenne vs rural WY. I am still seriously contemplating buying some land in MT as an investment, retreat and potential retirement or seasonal home.

Question: For those that live in MT, WY, ID where trees/wood for wood burning stoves can be a premium.....how do you heat your homes if you are off the grid or cost focused (vs electric or gas solely)?

In the South, wood is super abundant and easy to get for easy cooking/heat/etc. Just curious as I get my mind around the NW climate/terrain. I would use my seasonal travel, etc to learn as much as I could about homesteading in the NW as it is a stark difference from where I am.
bb
THX!


----------



## tinkersdelight (Dec 24, 2010)

I have wood backup to electric. Keep growing the woodpile no matter if you use it now or not.


----------

